# Young's Ag Vet Supply (Sedalia, MO)



## geek with fire (Sep 3, 2010)

So I'm a huge idiot.  Every couple of weeks I drive to Overland Park Kansas to pick up Q supplies frome Smoke n Fire (long drive and fairly expensive).  Come to find out, here in smallville Sedalia Missouri, Young's Ag and Vet is a great source for rubs, sauces and other Q needs.  He even had several cookers: Green Eggs, Louisiana pellet grills, etc.

So, if you are in the area or going through Sedalia on 65 highway, give them a stop.  I'm all for you guys who have your mail order stores and will support you when I can, but there is something to be said about buying local.

They don't have a web site, but here's a google link with a map and such:

Young's Ag Vet Supply


----------

